# Sticky  Post Your System



## yustr

It's always interesting to know what electronics other enthusiasts have.

Here's mine:

TV - Samsung 46" DLP (1080i or 720P)
Comcast HD-DVR

Audio - Power/Processor - Pioneer VSX-D912 Receiver (driving only rear center speaker) I use the pre-outs to: Harmon-Kardon Signature 2.1 Amp (5 Channel 100 wpc - front L&R,center and both back surrounds)
Speakers - Celestion AVP 305 (and one old Yamaha for center back)
Subwoofer - Velodyne CHT12
DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-A - Pioneer DV-563A
Blu-Ray - Sony PS3


----------



## pharoah

my home theater is my computer.using a usb 5.1 sound card,and a pioneer vsx-d412 5.1 receiver.just got a monster marantz receiver from the late70's to drive the subwoofer.my subwoofer is a dual voice coil speaker rated to handle 400 watts 200w per coil.my old marantz receiver can bottom it out.:grin:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

My home theatre is also a computer.

37" BenQ LCDTV
7.1 Creative Spekers (will upgrade when I have some money)

The computer is just a small one -
Athlon64 3000+
MSI K8N Neo
40GB HDD
5900XT
Vista Home Premium


----------



## v-six

32" Magnavox LCD (great flat-screen for $600, digital tuner does its job and analog tuner puts out a nice clean signal. Highly recommend it!)
Mac Mini for DVD & multimedia (DVI>HDMI cable puts out a decent image, mini-toslink to toslink for dolby 5.1)
Crappy Samsung home theatre surround sound set, hoping to upgrade to JBL's when I have the $ to spend.

bluetooth mouse/keyboard + apple remote & front row make it very easy.


----------



## ebackhus

51" Hitachi SDTV (free)
Onkyo HT-S780 7.1 1,000w receiver
250 powered sub
XBox
XBox 360
Wii
Gamecube
PS2
PSone
DreamCast
SNES
NES

Waiting for my tax refund to get a nice HDTV monitor.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

106" front projection - 720P/1080i. Stewart Screen. (Epson Pro Cinema 810)
7.1 Bowers and Wilkins speakers w/ 12" sub, powered by Denon AVR
Sony 400 DVD changer
HD Cable tuner
Xbox 360 and Wii.


----------



## DoubleTap

50" Plasma by HP full 1080P 
hung on the wall above my fire place
Bose lifestyle Home theater

Simple but very effective! 

if i'm not here i'm infront of it watching all the HIDEF I can!!!

SIMPLY AMAZING


----------



## ebackhus

*What type of HT setup do you use?*

My HT setup:

TV: Mitsubishi WD-Y577 1080p HDTV
Audio: Onkyo HT-S780 1,000w 7.1 surround system
DVD/Blu-Ray: Vizio Blu-Ray player
Other: XBox 360, PlayStation 2, Wii, XBox, PSone, Super Nintendo, PC/laptop, HD DVR.


----------



## tattooed_kaos

My home setup

TV- Mitsubishi 57" WD5773 DLP connected to HTPC through DVI to HDMI monster cable.

Audio - Yamaha HTR-5835 5.1 DTS receiver, Boston Acoustics center and surrounds, 10" 150 watt JBL PowerBass PB10 down firing powered sub. 

DVD - LG DN798 1080p upconvert dvd player, connected with HDMI monster cable.

HTPC - AMD 64 X2 4800+, Asus M2A-VM motherboard , MSI NX8800GT , Sound Blaster X-fi Xtreme Music hooked up by optical cable to Yamaha receiver, Samsung SH-S203N SATA dvd drive, Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 16mb 320 GB. 2x1gb, 2x512mb Mushkin DDR2 800mhz ram

Game - Xbox360, PS2, Gamecube


Soon to be added - LG GGC-H20L DVD Burner & Blu-ray/HD Reader Multi Drive, with power dvd software


----------



## forcifer

42" hd plasma tv
[Project] Fired PC
20.1" sceptre LED
painted G7
painted EX110 wireless keyboard
2x bean bags
5.1 bose (sorry!) surround sound
2x technics bada$$ series (not really) speakers
sony 10" sub

it booms...alot  bass ftw


----------



## kingofthegrill

106" Mitsubishi HC1500
Computer with Geforce 8600GT
Digital 5.1 Sound Card
Ps2
Ps3 - hdmi


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Edit: Oops... Wrong thread :redface:


----------



## stressfreesoul

Phillips Tuner/media centre/amplifier...powering:
Home made front speakers and Hitachi surrounds
home made Sub enclosure (22mm MDF just sounds so much better than chipboard)
John Shearne power amp (for music only)...powering:
Kenwood stereo speakers
Sharp Aquos 37" 1080p HD LCD
HP 1502 15" LCD
Xbox 360 (120g HDD)
2x PCs as follows:

1/ Intel celeron HP Pavillion (with my own special windows xp pro install)
GeForce 6400 (AGP)
1.5g RAM
200g HDD

2/ Intel Q6600 (O.C.d to 2700mhz per core)
Galaxy GF6600GT Dual HD PCI-E GPU
Sony Optiarc DVDRW
LITEON DVDRW
4g DDR2 RAM
-coming soon, extreme case mods, I have ordered an ASUS Arctic Square CPU cooler and loads of UV bits for internals-


----------



## TxTazDad

Vizio 42" Plasma TV 720p (for now)
Pioneer 600w 5.1 rec.
Klipsch RF-10 speakers
Phillips 1080 upconvert DVD player (about to be replaced, slowest reponding POS I ever seen)


----------



## stressfreesoul

Thats odd. Phillips are usually very good in my experience. I Like your Klipsch speakers.


----------



## Deja-vue

My Main System:









...and the Bedroom:









....Computer Lab:









Guestroom coming soon..
:grin:


----------



## yustr

Nice - did you do the custom wood work?

Is the main cabinet ventilated?


----------



## Deja-vue

yustr said:


> Nice - did you do the custom wood work?
> 
> Is the main cabinet ventilated?


Yes.

and Yes.

Thanks!
:wink:


----------



## stressfreesoul

Jeez. I dont often drool over someone elses rig but that is nice.


----------



## debtcollector

Hello, just finished the renovations for my new HT...... Specs below....

3 Tiered Staging + Stage for Entertainment Unit
Room is 8.1 Mtrs x 3.8 Mtrs
Floor carpeted + 1 Mtr up wall all the way around
Lowered Ceiling in front of unit
Lighting effects including Stage & Stairway (Blue) Lighting
Custom Built Entertainment Unit
Solarhome 5 Seater w/ fold down seats for cupholders and table
2 x Recliners on 1st Tier
Leather Beanbags in front of screen

PC running Vista Home Premium w/ MC (Pentium 4 3.33Ghz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, XFX9800GTX,3 x 1 TB HDD (Movies only) + 1 x 250 GB HDD (O/S and Basic Apps, PowerDVD 8 (Although I tend to use Vista MC), Sony Blu-Ray and DVD-ROM Players, Creative Audigy Fatality 7.1)
Analogue connection to an Onkyo Tx-SR875 A/V Receiver
7.1 Wall Mounted Yamaha (NS555,444,333) Speakers + Sub
2 x XBOX 360 running as extenders to other LCD's in the House
1 x PS3
Foxtel HD+ Platinum
Epson TW2000 Full HD Projector
120" Redleaf Motorised Projector Screen
Secondary PC running on Home Network
Wireless & Cables Home Network


Pictures to follow.....


----------



## yustr

debtcollector said:


> ...Pictures to follow.....


Yes please. 

Question: Why do you not use the Onkyo for processing? Does the Sony do a better job?


----------



## F1addict

Why have I never posted in this thread?!
Some of you guys have some amazing systems!

We have a 46" Toshiba DLP 720p
Pioneer Elite reciever
2 Paradigm Monitor 3's upfront
1 Paradigm Ciinema 110C center channel
2 Paradigm Titans Monitors in the back
1 Paradigm 10" sub (can't remember model )
PS3 for Blu-Ray, DVD's, games,music, etc
Time Warner Digital Cable with HD DVR box (which I desperetly want to get rid of and replace with Verizon FIOS TV but they don't offer it up here, and our service with Time Warner is utter crap.)

I'll post some pics later.
oh and if you were comparing our speakers to what Paradigm offers today they'd be different. The 2 Monitor 3's we have would be comparable to the current Titan Monitor, and our Titan Monitor's would be comparable to the current Mini Monitor's.

for my computer I have a 20" Acer Widescreen LCD and a set of Logitech Z-2300 200W 2.1 channel speakers that, despite their small size, produce some great sound.:grin:

overall we have a really nice system, although our center channel doesn't go with the rest of the speakers we have so depending on what your doing it can either produce too much sound compared to the other speakers or not enough so it isn't very balanced. we need to get a monitor series center channel to really finish off the system. That and I want some floor standing speakers for the front. Maybe some Monitor 7's :grin: too bad I have no money:laugh:


----------



## RossBarnfield

My home theater system consists of:

Vistron 32" LCD HDTV with Samsung Panel.
Xbox 360 Premium, Flashed
Home-Built Desktop PC

I have my HDTV on the wall with my computer desk underneath. I have a 256MB DVI + VGA Video card in my PC so I have my 24" monitor on the DVI and the HDTV on the VGA and, of course, the Xbox 360 hooked up to the HDTV via HDMI.

I used to stream my media to my Xbox 360 to watch it on the big screen, but now I just have my PC hooked up to the HDTV because I can play any file such as MKV's and what-not.


----------



## Bob in St Louis

Hi folks!! :wave:

Harman Kardon AVR-645 7.1 Receiver
XBox 360 (Gaming and DVD transporter)
Wii (please don't laugh at me)
PS3 for BlueRay player and online gaming (PSNID= "KryptosPhantom" COD4 only)
Dell XPS 400 with External USB 1TB "RAID 1" - Slimserver wirelessly feeding a Bolder modded SqueezeBox 3 (SB3) and a SqueezeBox Duet.
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Front Mains
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxial Open Baffle (1) Center
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Augies Open Baffle (2) Subwoofer
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Augies (4) "IB" Subwoofer / Infinite Baffle (Under projection screen)
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 10" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Rear Surrounds 
Legion LSA-900 two channel 800 watt pro amp for quad 15" infinite baffle Augies.
Arcam 535 for twin stereo Augies.
Sanyo PLV-Z2 front projector - DIY Screen 140" 16:9
Jolida 202a Two Channel Tube amp
Behringer DCX2496 
DIY "White Lightning" speaker cables





































This one is pretty old. These speakers are gone.


----------



## yustr

Bob in St Louis said:


> Hi folks!! :wave:
> 
> Harman Kardon AVR-645 7.1 Receiver
> XBox 360 (Gaming and DVD transporter)
> Wii (please don't laugh at me)
> PS3 for BlueRay player and online gaming (PSNID= "KryptosPhantom" COD4 only)
> Dell XPS 400 with External USB 1TB "RAID 1" - Slimserver wirelessly feeding a Bolder modded SqueezeBox 3 (SB3) and a SqueezeBox Duet.
> Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Front Mains
> Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxial Open Baffle (1) Center
> Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Augies Open Baffle (2) Subwoofer
> Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Augies (4) "IB" Subwoofer / Infinite Baffle (Under projection screen)
> Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 10" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Rear Surrounds
> Legion LSA-900 two channel 800 watt pro amp for quad 15" infinite baffle Augies.
> Arcam 535 for twin stereo Augies.
> Sanyo PLV-Z2 front projector - DIY Screen 140" 16:9
> Jolida 202a Two Channel Tube amp
> Behringer DCX2496
> DIY "White Lightning" speaker cables


Bob,

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Impressive setup. I've not heard of Hawthorne speakers; do you build them? From the look I'd guess a fantastically wide sound stage and a nice deep low end. I assume there's a tweeter hidden in the lower of the two drivers for highs? How's the mid-bass given that there's no medium sized driver?

And don't worry about the Wii. I added one recently and the family loves it. :grin: Bought it instead of a stand alone BR player - I use a PS3 also.


----------



## deleted6052011

Everyone beats me: A PS3 hooked up to an old Sony Trinitron 15" T.V, and my PC (Specs on the left) with pathetic speakers built in to the monitor.

My parents have a Sony sound system downstairs (A few years old now, its got a tape player :laugh and some Wharfedale wall speakers. But for some reason, my dad never bothered connecting the two :4-dontkno

Some of your systems make my hair stand on end :4-scared:

Boy, I want your setup, Deja-Vue :sigh:


----------



## Bob in St Louis

yustr said:


> Bob,
> 
> Welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> Impressive setup. I've not heard of Hawthorne speakers; do you build them? From the look I'd guess a fantastically wide sound stage and a nice deep low end. I assume there's a tweeter hidden in the lower of the two drivers for highs? How's the mid-bass given that there's no medium sized driver?
> 
> And don't worry about the Wii. I added one recently and the family loves it. :grin: Bought it instead of a stand alone BR player - I use a PS3 also.


Hello yustr, thank you for the warm welcome and complement!
Sorry for the delayed reply.

Yes, the Hawthorne drivers, being "open baffle" have a huge sound stage. I bought the bare drivers from the manufacturer, and built the baffles (speaker) myself. This is the third or fourth set of sand filled speakers I've built (mainly 'cause it's fun).
The top drivers are coaxial, so the frequency response they create has the capability to go full range. The top drivers are passively crossed over. The tweeters get 2,500Hz, up to 20,000+. From there down, everything else is actively managed by a Behringer DCX2496. The 15" midwoofer gets 2,500 down to about 80Hz. The lower 15" drivers run from 80Hz down to about 30Hz, then the quad 15" drivers mounted in Infinite Baffle go from 30 down to (hopefully) single digits. The single digits at SPL over 100dB are what make the room shake during movie explosions!! :twisted:

Bob


----------



## ctwoods

Hey guys, I actually have two set ups, and they are somewhat backwards, at least as far as the TV goes.

Main setup:

Hitachi 43" 1080i CRT
Pioneer 700 watt 5.1
Cerwin Vega center
Yamaha tower fronts
Yamaha 10" powered sub
Cerwin vega's in the rear
DVD upconvert player and Dish HDTV DVR

Setup 2:

HP 42" 1080P LCD
Sony 3.1 soundbar with HDMI switching and powered sub
PS3
Dish HDTV DVR

I need to replace the Hitachi, but there is honestly nothing wrong with it so can't convince myself it is worth spending the money just yet.


----------



## Ronaldperry

my home theater is my computer.using a usb 5.1 sound card,and a pioneer vsx-d412 5.1 receiver.just got a monster marantz receiver from the late70's to drive the subwoofer.


----------



## Ronaldperry

my subwoofer is a dual voice coil speaker rated to handle 400 watts 200w per coil.my old marantz receiver can bottom it out.


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee

TV: Samsung UN55C8000 55" 1080p 3D LED HDTV
Blu-ray: Samsung BD-C6900 1080p 3D Blu-ray Disc Player
Receiver: Onkyo THX Select2 Plus Certified 7.2-Channel A/V Home Theater Receiver
PC: HP TouchSmart 600 Quad series
PVR: Searching for the right PVR Tuner

I planned on going all Samsung since their TV and Blu-ray sat well with me, but their receivers got mostly poor reviews. The Onkyo receiver got the best views and was the best selling of the receivers I shopped.

I'm putting all of this together while on deployment in Kuwait, buying the pieces online, and shipping them home to my girlfriend to be pieced together. It's really kind of scary trying to talk her through it all. The TV is in play, the Blu-ray is next, then the receiver, which is the real challenge. Luckily she only has to mount two speakers in this upgrade from our 5.1 channel stereo.

Oddly enough I'm orchestrating all of this from an HP Mini 311 series Netbook.


----------



## Acetaminophen

*Music/HT*

For my speakers I have this.
Polk Audio Monitor 50s
Polk Audio PSW 505 Subwoofer
Harmon Kardon HK 3490
AUdioquest Rocket 33s
Audioquest Optilink 1
Audioquest Alpha Snake
PlayStation 3 with 2 controllers, mic, remote, keypad.
24inch Vizio (Got it on sale for 200 couldn't pass it up)
And for pictures!









































I know it's not like some of the ones on here but it gets the job done.


----------



## pharoah

wow bobs open baffle speakers i bet are awesome.it surprises me as long as ive been gone from this forum.this thread has had no more posts than it has.


----------



## pharoah

my current system is a modded chase technologies preamp,a home built t-amp,a boston acoustics xb6 sub,and a pair of the radio shack speakers with the linaeum dipoles.


----------



## Bills86e

My theater is:

LG 55" LED 3D LCD 55LX6500 240 MHZ four sets 3d Shutter Glasses
Mitsubishi Surround Receiver M-VR800
Bose Acoustimass theater 10 surround Speaker system
Sony 3D Blu-Ray player
Sony DVD-CD-media player
Digital Optical cableing, 1.4 compliant
Four sets I-O glasses/headgear
Gateway 504GR (can download any movie to a 256GB USB datatraveler in 2.4 sec)
Epson diskprinter
LazyBoy recliners (heat & Vib)


----------



## Kyla122

Oh, you have that many tools. I wish I have those electronicas too.


----------



## 2bold

TV - Toshiba 55G310U﻿
HDMI to HDMI
ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 video card
CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio device

:wave:


----------



## lornaevo

Sanyo 42" Plasma
Hd receiver from TW
Dell Dimension E520 with a 1TB hdd for movies, connected via hdmi to hdmi. Thinking about changing it to dvi to hdmi. (Any thoughts)? 
I use media player classic for playing movie files. Is there something better?


----------



## bigdozer

Mitsubishi wd60-735 60" dlp, ps3, wii, 360 elite, dish vip722k hd dvr, sony str-dh800 7.1 hdmi receiver, cerwin vega re series 20 fronts, sony ss-550ch center, sony ss-mb150h surround sides and sony ss-x210 surround rears. Sub is a yamaha something or other. Its behind the tv in the corner and i dont want to move anything. As soon as i get a pic i'll post it.


----------



## bigdozer

Living room setup.


----------



## Laxer

My bedroom:








(panorama from my phone :laugh
Not to bad, seeing that I am only 18 :grin:


----------



## vikram31

Hi All ......

I am new here ....I bought a new system few days back was in hunt for almost 2 years and at least I have mine own .

here it goes......

Denon 2113 
Dali Concept 6 Floor standing and Center and surround of Concept 6.
Sub of Jamo A250
Philips Bluray player 
and 
Optoma projector.

looking forward to this forum...


----------



## Iallwork

Laxer said:


> My bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (panorama from my phone :laugh
> Not to bad, seeing that I am only 18 :grin:


hope that's not the door to the bathroom cause you can't open it.


----------



## Fapguy

Iallwork said:


> hope that's not the door to the bathroom cause you can't open it.


Expecto-Necro-thread-onum!

That door looks like a sliding door!

/disappearing


----------

